
Sandboxing Docker with Google's GVisor - zwischenzug
https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/05/05/sandboxing-docker-with-googles-gvisor/
======
zwischenzug
NB (from lobsters)

[https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/garnet/+/master/go/src/nets...](https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/garnet/+/master/go/src/netstack/)

The network stack is the same one used in Fuchsia.

